# Cannot Log On at Home



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

hi

Looking for some help.

I cannot log on to the forum from home... it just hangs and expires.

Is there an issue with ie 6 on Xp sp 2?

My wifi connection seems to go dead..... only happens after the site upgrade???

thanks

-p


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

A site cannot kill your Wireless connection. Try your PC connected by LAN / USB to the internet - it may be your Wireless router.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Jae

Yes I appreciate that ... but its weird only this site kills my wifi

It works ok on WLAN

thanks

-p


----------

